

Google Robots vs. Humanity - benatlas
http://benatlas.com/2010/03/google-robots-vs-humanity/
Is the Google page rank algorithm messing up our culture?
======
mkelly
This article seems poorly thought-out and borderline incoherent.

    
    
      Now Matt Cuts started to direct humans to the Google Spam 
      report page, “help us maintain the quality of Google search 
      results”. If this is not an admission that a Google bot sees no 
      difference between a splog and a blog than what is?
    

No, it looks pretty obviously like a way to train and tweak the pagerank
algorithms. Why does it have to be something more than that?

    
    
       And it doesn’t look like the usability of the search results will 
       improve anytime soon, not after the massive amount of the social
       media clutter is now integrated into the pages
    

Why does the addition of new oneboxes conflict with result quality? These seem
pretty orthogonal. (The author goes on to imply he thinks all oneboxes are
spam, which just seems naive.)

